# something isn't right



## NathanG (May 7, 2012)

These pictures are of a first year hive that recently re-queened. They seeme to be reproducing and hatching bees now that they have a new queen. I had noticed in the past couple weeks uncapped brood cells where the emerging bee was still all white and had not matured fully into a bee. Then today I saw empty brood cell, and some emerging, fully mature bees, with the comb eaten away around them. This just didnt look right. I didnt see smal hive beetles in this hive. What does this to the comb?

The pictures are in a google photo album....

https://plus.google.com/photos/116360430719246656227/albums/5767845875301557761


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you have more photos? It's hard to see what you are asking about. I uess it would be what looks like the comb eaten through? I would suspect some sort of critter, like a mouse or something. But, mice usually work on the bottoms of combs, in my experience, and away from where the bees are.

Was this comb at the top of the hive? Had the cover been torn off or blown off?

I don't see shb doing this sort of thing. Or wax moth. Maybe robbing bees. But I don't think so. I'm not sure. It's still a mystery.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Could be wax moth damage that has been removed by the bees


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's possible. Could be correct analysis. Was there any sign of wax moth trails or frass?


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

That is odd for sure. I haven't seen that in my hives and am interested in the diagnosis.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree! Looks like where the bees have been fighting wax moth. Maybe they cleaned them out.


----------



## luka (May 23, 2012)

I've seen this in one of my nucs but in my hive only one cell will be eaten away


----------

